# Homepage nachbauen



## lukas59 (4. Nov 2010)

The offical homepage of Rene Rodrigezz  <==
das soll keine werbung sein,  nur ein beispiel 
ich bin java einsteiger mit eher wenig erfahrung, und wollte mal fragen wie man den "Seiteninhalt" ändern kann, ohne daass sich der link verändert/die seite neu lädt(Es verschiebt sich nur dynamisch :/).
giebt es da eine vorlage , oder muss man sich da alles selber machen?

ich hoffe es kann mir mal jemand eine auskunft geben 
MFG Lukas


----------



## MiDniGG (4. Nov 2010)

1.) AJAX
2.) Hat NIX mit Java zu tun!
3.) Hat mit JavaScript zu tun!
4.) Java ist nicht JavaScript!


----------



## The_S (4. Nov 2010)

Warum sollte man so etwas wollen? Das ist doch denkbar schlecht für die Navigation wenn bspw. von extern verlinkt wird oder man einen Link versenden will.

Möglichkeiten mit denen so etwas realisiert werden könnte:

Flash
Java Applet
Nachladen der Inhalte via JavaScript (Ajax)
Sofortiges Laden aller Inhalte und später nur den gewünschten Inhalt via JavaScript anzeigen
iFrames verwenden
Die Website mit bspw. PHP oder JSP dynamisch zusammen bauen
...


----------



## lukas59 (4. Nov 2010)

danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (4. Nov 2010)

Mal so als Anlaufstellen z.  B. Dynamic Drive DHTML(dynamic html) & JavaScript code library und hier speziell "Dynamic Content"


----------



## ARadauer (4. Nov 2010)

> Warum sollte man so etwas wollen? Das ist doch denkbar schlecht für die Navigation wenn bspw. von extern verlinkt wird oder man einen Link versenden will.


Denst du ;-) Kommt drauf an wie mans programiert!

also wie schon gesagt, java ist kein javascript.... die von dir gewünschte funktionalität ist mit jquery ein 2 zeiler... jquery.load..


----------



## The_S (4. Nov 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Denst du ;-) Kommt drauf an wie mans programiert!



Wie willste denn bspw. nen Bekannten nen Link von ner bestimmten Unterseite einer Website schicken, wenn du in der Adressleiste deines Browsers nur die Domain ohne weitere Verzeichnisstruktur findest?


----------

